# Experience of Nathe bits?



## sjdress (9 November 2015)

I have heard that Nathe bits are good for fussy mouths and horses not keen to take the contact. Does anyone have experience of them? What is the best style for a horse reluctant to take the contact? And are they BD legal?
Thanks all.


----------



## fairyclare (9 November 2015)

I started my baby in it as I like them for baby mouths ,I think she had been bitted before with something else though. 
I have competed under BD rules in it, never been picked up for it - I think because it is smooth, unlike the happy mouth bits.

I did try a Myler and a few of the NS snaffle range, but always come back to the bathe, she just likes it best.


----------



## be positive (9 November 2015)

I use a full cheek mullen mouth and Miclem bridle on my sensitive ISH who has always been tricky with a contact, he is much happier since changing to it, takes a much more secure contact yet it gives me enough control when he has one of his less sensible moments.


----------



## NaeNae87 (10 November 2015)

I am not super keen on Nathe bits. Ever since a friends 6 week old Nathe bit broke on her in the middle of a cross country course. It had been used only 4 times and split in two. 

Lucky neither her nor her horse were hurt. Some quick thinking and some trees came in handy to stop him.


----------



## Wheels (10 November 2015)

As ever it depends on the horse, I've ridden a few with nathe bits that liked them and a few that didn't. Latest baby horse said they are too thick!!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (10 November 2015)

Goof is in a nathe atm 

he has a very soft mouth and needs to take the hand forward a bit more, this does the trick lovely (loose ring mullen)


----------



## PorkChop (10 November 2015)

I love Nathe bits and always start the babies in them - have used the simple ones for dressage.


----------



## old hand (10 November 2015)

My niece had a jointed nathe bit break whilst showjumping indoors , she had a nasty fall because of it but was ok.  I had used my straight bar once but decided to take mine to pieces to see how it was made.  Good job I did, it was not connected internally at the point the one in the photograph broke.  I had already decided never to use one again that picture had confirmed that it was the correct decision.  It is a real shame as my horse went very kindly in it.


----------



## GOW (11 November 2015)

Luckily I have not had the experience of them breaking (frantically touching wood) as my mare won't go in anything else (except beris which are very similar)! I do change them though if she starts biting them...which is not so easy on my pocket....


----------



## Bigbenji (11 November 2015)

Can anyone suggest a good site to buy a Nathe from?  

I got given a 5.5 loose ring with a middle link to try and my horse loved it but i think it is a tiny bit small so trying to find a 5.75/6 inch and no luck so far. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## ihatework (11 November 2015)

What a shame, I have a 6" that's too big and would happily do a swap. Alas mines a Mullen loose ring. Sod's law!


----------



## Bigbenji (11 November 2015)

ihatework said:



			What a shame, I have a 6" that's too big and would happily do a swap. Alas mines a Mullen loose ring. Sod's law!
		
Click to expand...

Typical! It's a shame as I put it on and he was just like ahh I love this! It's .25 smaller than his last bit and although it doesn't look too bad I don't want it to pinch him with the loose rings &#128556;


----------



## Fiona (11 November 2015)

My TB mare went beautifully in a nathe loose ring for a while, though I eventually swapped to a happy mouth with losenge as she started to lean a little in the nathe.  

I'm definitely positive toward them if it works 

Fiona


----------



## photo_jo (12 November 2015)

NaeNae87 said:



			I am not super keen on Nathe bits. Ever since a friends 6 week old Nathe bit broke on her in the middle of a cross country course. It had been used only 4 times and split in two. 

Lucky neither her nor her horse were hurt. Some quick thinking and some trees came in handy to stop him. 






Click to expand...

Snap-happened to me too- disaster only averted by chance! Being made of plastic they can also cause friction burns in the corner of the mouth if the horse has sensitive skin. J


----------



## Liloandstitch (12 November 2015)

I used a nathe on my mate when I first got her because she was so sensitive in the mouth and she loved it! She worked amazingly in it! However, after about 3 months of having no issues with it, I went to tack her up and noticed she had chewed the whole side of it and I was quite confused because the nathe is suppost to encourage chewing and produce saliva, so shouldn't they be safe from being chewed through?! I always knew she chewed it but only ever little scratches on it and all of a sudden the next time I looked at it, I could see the wire in the middle! So I went and bought a new one thinking if I keep checking up on it she shouldn't be able to chew through it as quickly, but she managed to chew a whole within 2 weeks! The shop I bought it from suggests wrapping bit bandage around it so I tried that but she absolutely HATED it! It was so thick and she just wasn't happy so I then tried what I was told was the next best thing, the trust. I was told it is slightly weaker but she won't be able to bite through it. When I tried this I had completely NO control!!! She was a pain to ride in it she just kept taking off in her own direction so I never tried it again so I can't say wether it will last as long.  I know have her in a classic loose ring snaffle with French link and it took her a while to get used to it because she didn't really like the metal but she works perfectly in it now! And good thing is she can't chew through it


----------



## Pc2003 (12 November 2015)

I use the most basic nathe on my horse. Straight bar loose ring snaffle. Have to say I am shocked by those stories/pics of them breaking!!
However I only changed to the nathe when my horse down graded to a hack as he is not strong in the slightest and I wanted to make things as straight forward and as nice as possible for him. He hacks out nicely on the bit. Interestingly he is a very chew obsessed horse and he rarely chews on the nathe. If I was doing loads of hard/fast work with him like I used to I'm not sure I would use one but for what we do now it's the most softest simple but I can find.


----------



## lucemoose (12 November 2015)

I use nathes, beris bits, happy mouths and also wrap my bits in latex! HM or shires own brand flexible bits are OK price wise to replace every so ofte .


----------

